# Best way to prune Egeria Densa



## indy (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm just starting a 55g planted tank and would appreciat any information on the best way to prune (Brazilian waterweed)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcom to APC  

Just cut off the tops (top half) and replant in the gravel.


----------

